# [SONDAGE] Que resenter vous assit devant autre qu'une gento

## legend_x

Je passe mes journées a travailler sur des stations linux.... malheuresement sur plusieur distro ... pas de gentoo...non juste a la maison ..dommage. J'ai remarquer que chaque fois que je suis devant autre chose que gentoo quelque chose me dérange... je trouve la machine lente... je grogne contre les rpms.... les dépendances.... je rêve a portage.... et vous que resenter vous ?

----------

## navidson

ne te vexes pas mais ce sondage na aucun interet surtout vu les reponses que tu proposes !  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## SuperTomate

 *legend_x wrote:*   

> Que resenter vous assit devant autre qu'une gento

 

Whaou ! J'ai bien mis 30 secondes rien qu'à déchiffrer ton titre...

-> Que ressentez-vous assis devant autre chose qu'une gentoo ?

(Désolé de te reprendre sur l'orthographe, mais là, t'as vraiment fait fort !)   :Wink: 

----------

## onegative

 *Quote:*   

> Que resenter vous 

 

Les émotions c'est de la merde...  :Wink: 

o-negative

----------

## BlakDrago

Dans notre équipe, il y a une guerre debian/gentoo ... on a bien quelques mandrake qui traine mais bon, ce sont des stagiaires, ils n'y peuvent rien, ils sont jeunes ...

Ah oui, il y a aussi une RedHat qui traine  :Smile: 

Bon tout ca pour dire que l'on prend vite des habitudes avec gentoo que l'on a du mal à s'en défaire.

Nous avons une politique, si pas de gentoo pas d'aide (à peu de chose près) ... n'est ce pas ttypub  :Wink: 

----------

## limacette

Bah surtout quand on est obligé de "travailler" sous l'os de Billou pcq le frere squatte le pc pour jouer... on a pas bon!!!!

Limacette

----------

## legend_x

Pardonnez mon orthographe !!!! Bon je sais c'est digne d'un élève de premiere mais .... je prend un peu trop de caffé je croit ... ca me rend completement dingue  :Wink: 

----------

## theturtle123

 *BlakDrago wrote:*   

> Dans notre équipe, il y a une guerre debian/gentoo ... on a bien quelques mandrake qui traine mais bon, ce sont des stagiaires, ils n'y peuvent rien, ils sont jeunes ...
> 
> Ah oui, il y a aussi une RedHat qui traine 
> 
> Bon tout ca pour dire que l'on prend vite des habitudes avec gentoo que l'on a du mal à s'en défaire.
> ...

 

haha c'est partout pareil à ce que je vois 

dans mon équipe c'est une guerre debian/gentoo/win mais bon ils ne font pas le poids face à ma gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## dyurne

 *legend_x wrote:*   

> Pardonnez mon orthographe !!!! Bon je sais c'est digne d'un élève de premiere mais .... je prend un peu trop de caffé je croit ... ca me rend completement dingue 

 

ça c'est méchant pour les élèves de première   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cylgalad

Encore un qui n'aura pas la moyenne au bac, d'ailleurs je trouve qu'il faudrait faire redoubler ceux qui n'ont pas la moyenne au bac de français, ça limiterait l'illettrisme ambiant.

D'ailleurs l'utilisation de konqueror 3.2 (le seul navigateur au monde avec correcteur orthographique) devrait être obligatoire  :Laughing: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *BlakDrago wrote:*   

> Nous avons une politique, si pas de gentoo pas d'aide (à peu de chose près) ... n'est ce pas ttypub 

 

Tout à fait, je pense même qu'on devrait saborder les machines adverses. A noter toutefois que notre quadri-pro itanium est sous mandrake    :Sad: 

PS : sinon je vois qu'il y  a pleins de lillois ici, il faudrait se faire une bouffe

----------

## theturtle123

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> PS : sinon je vois qu'il y  a pleins de lillois ici, il faudrait se faire une bouffe

 

 bonne idée   :Twisted Evil:   ça va troller sec   :Twisted Evil: 

en plus une chance sur deux que tu sois familier des lettres u s t l   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dyurne

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> en plus une chance sur deux que tu sois familier des lettres u s t l    

 

c'est vrai pour moi.

je pense qu'il y a au moins 4 ou 5 personne sur le forum qui sont sur lille1 en tant qu'étudiant ou que prof.

----------

## psylo

 *BlakDrago wrote:*   

> Bon tout ca pour dire que l'on prend vite des habitudes avec gentoo que l'on a du mal à s'en défaire.

 

Ouaip, je me suis déjà surpris à taper un

```
emerge -s nom_du_soft
```

 sous un windows au boulot... Et généralement, on arrive au dialogue suivant:

Moi:Putain d'OS de merde à la con... De grâce, donnez moi un Gentoo!!!

Propriétaire de la machine:Beuh... Linux, c'est trop dur... M'y mettrai jamais...

Moi: :'(

----------

## theturtle123

 *dyurne wrote:*   

>  *theturtle123 wrote:*   en plus une chance sur deux que tu sois familier des lettres u s t l     
> 
> c'est vrai pour moi.
> 
> je pense qu'il y a au moins 4 ou 5 personne sur le forum qui sont sur lille1 en tant qu'étudiant ou que prof.

 

t'étais dans ceux qui sont passés me dire bonjour cette aprem ?

on a parlé de se faire un ustl gentoo repas un de ces quatre...

(désolé pour les non concernés, les familles tout ça)

----------

## ghoti

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs l'utilisation de konqueror 3.2 (le seul navigateur au monde avec correcteur orthographique) devrait être obligatoire 

 

Au contraire, elle devrait être interdite !

Ce n'est pas un correcteur orthographique qui te donneras la moindre envie de faire un quelconque effort !  :Wink: 

Tout au plus un cache-misère ...

Et puis : koman kon fé pr instaléz conkéraur hein ? 

Va encore falloir se les farcir ...  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

Que ressens-je face à autre chose qu'un Gentoo ?

Difficile à dire. Face à une Debian (3 serveurs sous cette distrib), je supporte. Ca manque de soupleté  :Laughing: , mais je supporte... Pour un serveur c'est pas mal : bien carré, assez léger. Pas mal. Pour un système de bureau faut être maso : un gros bazar pour avoir un bureau à peu près à jour (disons de moins de 6 mois). Trop pénible.

Face à une RedHat, euh ben en fait j'évite les RedHat donc ce cas de figure ne se présente plus.

Mandrake... Je dois reconnaître que lorsqu'on a besoin d'un truc rapidement opérationnel c'est bien fait. Mais c'est looooouuuuuuurd !

Suse :  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ça existe encore ça ?

Slackware : je n'aime pas. aucun système de dépendances de paquets. L'archaïsme moderne en quelque sorte (allez tty, tu peux taper maintenant  :Laughing:  ). Mais rapide.

FreeBSD : nickel, propre, stable. le plaisir. Même sentiment que face à une Gentoo : le système ne me limite pas dans le choix de mes actions.

Non, j'ai beau chercher, mis à part FreeBSD, rien n'égale Gentoo !

----------

## moon69

difficile de repondre chacune a ces avantages .. DEBIAN et GENTOO!!!  :Very Happy: 

ca fait du bien de troller!!

en fait faudrais une DEBTOO se serais le paradis

----------

## ghoti

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> en fait faudrais une DEBTOO se serais le paradis

 

GENTIAN, ça sonne bien aussi  :Wink: 

Question existentielle : doit-on dire "tire-bouschtroumpf" ou bien "schtroumpf-bouchon" ? ...

----------

## alba

lol ghoti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dyurne

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> t'étais dans ceux qui sont passés me dire bonjour cette aprem ?on a parlé de se faire un ustl gentoo repas un de ces quatre...
> 
> (désolé pour les non concernés, les familles tout ça)

 

[OFF]

je n'étais pas de cela. jolie terme le 'ustl gentoo repas' .

[/OFF]

----------

## chtof

J'avoue, je suis un peu dépendant de l'emerge.... Je fais bien un emerge sync par jour... Existe-t-il une cure ?

----------

## alba

TOUCHE PAS A MA GENTOOOOOOOOOO STOOOO!!!

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## sargis

 *legend_x wrote:*   

> Pardonnez mon orthographe !!!! Bon je sais c'est digne d'un élève de premiere mais .... je prend un peu trop de caffé je croit ... ca me rend completement dingue 

 

Je ne suis pas sur ce forum depuis longtemps, mais je crois qu'il n'est pas trop tard pour corriger.

----------

## dyurne

[OFF]

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> en fait faudrais une DEBTOO se serais le paradis

 

ok je fais remonter un vieux topic mais c'est parce que j'ai vu ça.

les visionnaires ça existe...

[/OFF]

----------

## chrissou

aller hop mon grain de sel ds l'histoire !

pareill que chtop j'arrive pas a desctotcher du emerge plus jours passent et plus je trouve cette commande exceptionnel, surtout quand tu as longtemps été dépendant du rpm !!!! et ces put*in de dépendances a la c*n !

@+ chrissou

----------

## fafounet

j'ai voté pour la derniere

je ne comprends pas que ca puisse exister des distros avec des rpms qui sont incapables de gérer des bor*** de put98** de dépendances

----------

## zarasoustra17

Quand je me retrouve devant un Linux, en général je ne fait pas trop la fine bouche même si seules Gentoo et Debian suscitent l'interêt, sinon devant un Mac je m'emm....de, heureusement que c'est stable car avec une telle logithèque, on se croirait plus devant une pub pour adobe que devant un système d'exploitation, sinon face au système ou les touches ctrl alt suppr sont les plus usées, je ressens soudain le besoin de faire des sauvegardes toutes les 18 secondes, ce qui nuit grandement à ma productivité...Last edited by zarasoustra17 on Sun May 02, 2004 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lithium

Je suis très a l'aise sur Gentoo et Debian, je m'en sors pas mal avec les autres,

la seule qui me donne des boutons c'est Redhat sans apt-get.

Sans un apt-get-like je me fait chier grave.

----------

